# Signature



## MrFixed (5 Jul 2015)

Just a quick question. I can't seem to find a way to add a signature, I'm not sure where the setting is. If anyone could help that would be brilliant. Thank you.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2015)

Click on your CycleChat name in the menu bar at the top of the page. The drop-down menu has a Signature option.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jul 2015)

^^^^^ What @ColinJ said, but if I remember right you have to have made a certain number of posts before the facility becomes available.


----------



## MrFixed (5 Jul 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> ^^^^^ What @ColinJ said, but if I remember right you have to have made a certain number of posts before the facility becomes available.



That's probably why I can't seem to find it anywhere. More posting then  Off we go.


----------

